# New guy with a serious question...



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm wanting to wire some lights with a unique switch situation. Essentially what I'm wanting is a three way switch but one switch being the main control and the second switch ONLY being able to turn the light off and back on if switch one is ON, if switch one is off, switch 2 does nothing and no matter if switch two is off or on switch one can ALWAYS turn on or off. Sorry for the massive confusion, if I need to explain further I would be happy to answer any questions. I'm just stumped as to what I would need. I'm wanting to use a leaf spring contact switch as "switch 1" and a touch control for "switch 2." Any creative ideas as to how to make this work or if it's even possible? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you an electrician? This seems very possible.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like you want the standard stop/start contactor control .....? 

~CS~


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Just hire an electrician


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

hmmm......~CS~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> hmmm......~CS~


Good call Steve. How would you wire that?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

what you want (if I read correctly) would more appropriately called master slave (two single pole switches in series). However, you have left out critical information (which leads everyone in this thread to believe you are not an electrician, as well as this is simple stuff). fill out the logic table:


switch
1 2 output
0 0 ?
0 1 ?
1 0 ?
1 1 ?


----------



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

that's the switch I had in mind...


----------



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

I am disclosing I am not an electrician, I have to understand what to order, how to draw it, and how to explain it to our electrician.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

PM chicken steve. Just remember your watts.


----------



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

It's a low wattage LED lighting system


----------



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

wildleg said:


> what you want (if I read correctly) would more appropriately called master slave (two single pole switches in series). However, you have left out critical information (which leads everyone in this thread to believe you are not an electrician, as well as this is simple stuff). fill out the logic table:
> 
> 
> switch
> ...


If it were as simple as, if A is on and B is off then C, it would be an easy one to put into a logic table, but it doesn't work both ways.

I can fill it out if I use an arrow that points to the switch that changes (the difference of already being on or turning on)

1 < 0 = 1
1 < 1 = 1
1 > 0 = 0
1 > 1 = 1
0 < 0 = 0
0 < 1 = 0
0 > 1 = 0
0 > 0 = 0


----------



## Kitchen ReStylers (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm sorry if this is confusing... I just wanted to be able to talk to my electrician and be knowledgeable regarding the subject. By knowing these things it makes your life (the electrician) easier!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you want the switch to remember it's prior state.

this requires at least one relay in addition to two switches.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not just ask your electrician how it's done?


----------

